# Bicicleta para empezar



## eduardo1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hola a todos estoy por iniciar en el ciclismo y necesitó su ayuda estoy entre una alubike risk (9500) o sierra(7000) que me parecen buena opción o no se cual me pueden recomendar 

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

eduardo1 said:


> Hola a todos estoy por iniciar en el ciclismo y necesitó su ayuda estoy entre una alubike risk (9500) o sierra(7000) que me parecen buena opción o no se cual me pueden recomendar
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


--------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado ,

Pues antes que nada bienvenido al foro.

Si hubieras ( el hubiera no existe ..pero de todos modos...) posteado tu pregunta hace unos diez años , ya tendrías por lo menos unas 6 a 10 recomendaciones de bici , sin embargo te comento que este foro esta completamente muerto, mejor búscale en las redes sociales.

Yo con todo gusto te haría una recomendación pero desafortunadamente no conozco y mucho menos he manejado alguna de las dos bicis que mencionas, la marca Alubike si la conozco de referencia pero los modelos que mencionas no.

Te felicito por iniciarte en este deporte , te vas a divertir.

the last biker


----------



## eduardo1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Si suele pasar pero en ese rango de precios que marca o modelo me recomendarías la quiero para empezar, para ir todos los días en la ciudad (puebla) y para empezar en mtb pero de manera ligera para no tener algún percanse por precipitar me de antemano gracias por contestarme y si me pudieras recomendar un grupo en redes sociales te lo agradecería doblemente

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Yo tampoco conozo esa marca, podrias postear las especificaciones de los modelos que interesas?

Te recomiendo que visites tiendas, pruebes bicis y entonces tomes la desicion.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

the last biker said:


> Si hubieras ( el hubiera no existe ..pero de todos modos...) posteado tu pregunta hace unos diez años , ya tendrías por lo menos unas 6 a 10 recomendaciones de bici , sin embargo te comento que este foro esta completamente muerto, mejor búscale en las redes sociales.


Estamos tratando de matenerlo vivo, las redes sociales han causado una baja en la participacion pero podemos complementar.


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

De entre esos 2 modelos me iria por el Risk, se ve que tiene mejores componentes, sobre todo los frenos de disco.


----------



## eduardo1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Alubike Risk CARACTERISTICAS

Rodada 26"Velocidades 27Cuadro ALUMINUM ALLOY 7005Tijera*SUNTOUR XCR 32-RL R:100MMTazas de Dirección SEMI INTEGRADA 1 1/8"Desviador Delantero SHIMANO ALIVIO FD-M4000Desviador Trasero SHIMANO ALIVIO RD-M4000Mandos SHIMANO ACERA SL-M390 3X9VMultiplicación SHIMANO*ALIVIO FC-M4000 175MM*40/30/22DCadena KMC Z9Pedales MTB 9/16"Frenos SHIMANO DISCO BR-M375-LLlantas VITAL 26x2.00Aros HLQ-11ADCassette SUNRACE 9V*11-34TPostes VITALPeso 14.6 Kg

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo1 (Apr 19, 2016)

￼MODELOSIERRA￼RODADA26"￼VELOCIDADES24V￼CUADROALUMINUM ALLOY 7005￼TIJERASUNTOUR M3020 R:50MM￼AMORTIGUADORN/A￼TAZAS DE DIRECCION1 1/8" SEMI INTEGRADA￼DESVIADOR DELSHIMANO FD-M190-6￼DESVIADOR TRASSHIMANO ALTUS RD-M280-L￼MANDOSSHIMANO TOURNEY ST-TX800 3X8V￼MULTIPLICACIONSHIMANO FC-M171 42X34X24D￼CADENAKMC Z-72￼PEDALPEDAL 9/16"￼FRENOSFRENOS TIPO "V" TX-120￼LLANTAS26X2.00 VITAL￼RUEDASHLQ-11AD￼CASSETTESHIMANO CS-HG41 8V 11-32D￼POSTESVITAL￼TALLASS y M

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Gracias por las respuestas en si la risk me gusta mas pero preguntó para ver si realmente vale la pena pagar la docencia y si me pueden recomendar otras marcas y modelos de entre ese rango de precios de antemano les doy las gracias

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Hola eduardo1,

Lo importante es que no te aceleres y compres alguna bici de la que después te arrepientas porque no era la indicada.

Para darte una buena idea de que bici adquirir, comenta que tanto sabes de bicis, si de plano no sabes nada no importa y de ahí partimos .

Otra pregunta es ¿ si sabes andar bien en bici ? , ¿cuanto mides y cuanto pesas ?.

De entrada y a reserva de todo lo que mas adelante se te pueda recomendar , yo te aconsejaría que las bici de rodada 26 ya ni las veas , busca una 27.5 o 29 ya sea hardtail ( suspensión solo adelante ) o full suspensión, comprar en estos tiempos una bici de rodada 26 nueva es casi casi tirar el dinero , en tal caso si buscas una bici 26 ahora es el momento de que te hagas de una super bici 26 de hace dos o tres años por poco dinero , las bici 26 semi nuevas ya cuestan poco.

Como ya te comentaron acertadamente , visita tiendas , lee revistas y sitios , pregunta entre tus cuates que son ciclistas de hace varios años , busca en el mercado de bicis seminuevas , en ocasiones salen verdaderas oportunidades.

¿ Cómo la ves desde ahí ?:thumbsup:

the last biker


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

No compres con prisa, esas bicis son modelos introductorios con componentes de baja calidad.

Si tienes un presupuesto investiga en tu area a ver que hay disponible usado, posiblemente consigas algo mucho mejor.


----------



## eduardo1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Primero que nada les agradezco que contesten y sí tomo su consejo y voy a checar los modelos disponibles para tomar una mejor decisión , descarto las bicicletas usadas primero por que me parece mejor siempre tenerlas desde el principio y el segundo punto es que me conviene comprarla a meses sin intereses es mas practico según yo y con respecto a mi condición personal iniciaría en el deporte pero si se manejar bien aunque nunca he manejado una bicicleta con cambios mido 1 67 y mi condición física no esta mal espero y esto ayude 

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

eduardo1 said:


> mido 1 67


Basandome en tu estatura te recominedo una 27.5, la 29 puede ser muy alta para ti pero si tienes la oportunidad pruebala para que veas como se siente.

Como referencia yo tengo una fat y 29 tamano mediano y mido 1 76.


----------



## eduardo1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Por que vi en una tienda de pachuca por facebook una fuji nevada 1.5 de 29 y estas CARACTERÍSTICAS:

Cuadro: Fuji A2-SL custom-butted alloy w/ PowerCurve down tube, oversized seat tubeTriangulo: Fuji A1-SL alloy w/ S-bend chainstays, post disc mount, cold-forged dropout and replaceable hangerHorquilla: SR Suntour SF15-XCM-HLO w/ hydraulic lockout, 100mm travelJuego de platos: Shimano Acera, alloy, 44/32/22TPedalier: FSA, sealed cartridge bearingPedales: Resin platformDesviador delantero: Shimano Altus, 34.9mmDesviador trasero: Shimano Alivio, 9-speedCambios :Shimano Altus, Rapid Fire, 9-speedCassette: Shimano HG200, 11-34T, 9-speedCadena: KMC Z99, 9-speedRines: Vera Terra DPD18 rims 32h, Formula DC-20LW front / Formula DC-22LW rear disc hubs, 14g stainless black spokesLlantas: Vera Eos, 29" x 2.1", 30 tpiFrenos: Tektro HD-M290, hydraulic disc, 180/160mm rotorPalancas de freno: Tektro HD-M290, hydraulic discHeadset: FSA 1 1/8" semi-integrated, caged bearingsManubrio: Oval Concepts flat bar, 6061 alloy, 31.8mm, 9° sweep, 0mm rise, 710mm widePotencia: Oval Concepts 313, 6061 3D-forged alloy, 31.8mm, 7° riseTape: Oval Concepts 400, dual-density KratonAsiento: Oval Concepts 200 w/ steel railsPoste del asiento: Oval Concepts, 6061 alloy, 31.6mm, double-bolt micro-adjustPeso: 14.60kg / 32.12lbs

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Hasta cuanto puedes estirar tu presupuesto ? , si vives en Puebla hay como chorrocientas mil tiendas de bicis , acude a varias ,toma especificaciones y precios ,enfocate en bicis hardtail 27.5 o 650b,y luego nos comentas por aqui.

slds.


----------



## eduardo1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ok

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola amigo, de donde eres? Para que quieres la bici? Si solo la quieres para andar en la ciudad yo te recomendaría una "hibrida" de horquilla rígida, incluso con esa geometría y esas llantas gordas te puedes meter en grava y terracería y puedes andar horas en la bici sin cansarte, hay varias marcas, pero facilmente disponible esta esta Giant, creo que alubike tiene una parecida, y esta en tu rango de precio, ahí checa los componentes a ver cual te da mejor relación calidad-precio, si vives en el DF hay muchas opciones para ver la Giant, hay una en Polanco, una en la Roma, una en el Ajusco (esa tienda se ve chida porque tienen un aparato para ayudarte a ver que talla eres) y una en Coyoacán.

El problema de las Alubike es que luego donde las venden a buen precio no saben asesorarte sobre la talla, la talla es un detalle muy importante porque puede marcar que el ciclismo sea para tí una experiencia buena u horrible, no eches en saco roto mi advertencia, suerte con tu bici!

Escape 3 (2015) | Bicis Giant / Giant Bicycles | Mexico


----------



## eduardo1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hola a todos un saludo que les parece la raleigh tokul 1 ESPECIFICACIONES

tamañosSM MD LG XL*MarcoAL-6061 SL encargo Butted aluminio, ES Disco Monte, a máquina HT 1-1 / 8 "TenedorSR Suntour XCM, 120mmAuricularesFSA IS-3 45 grados superior, NO.11N Zerostack inferior, 1-1 / 8 "manivelasSR Suntour XCC 42/34 / 24tPedalierCartucho Sellado, 73x122F. DesviadorShimanoR. Desviador8spd Shimano AceraShifterShimano EZ-FuegoCogsetShimano HG41, 11-32T 8spdCadenaKMCpedalesPrueba de paseo pedalesFrenosTektro aries disco, 160mm rotoresLas palancas de frenoShimanoBuje delantero32h JOYTECH disco QREje traseroJOYTECH disco 32h QR cassetteradios14g de acero inoxidable, w / cabecillas de latónllantasWeinmann U28, 27.5 ", 32h, 28 mm de anchoLlantasKenda tejón de miel 27,5 x 2,2ManillarRaleigh MTB Riser, 31,8, Ancho: 720 mm S, otros tamaños 740mmGripsRaleigh-Grip El extremo cerrado de MTBVástagoRaleigh serie 100, 31,8 mm, longitud: 60 mmtija de sillínRaleigh Serie 100, de doble tornillo, 30.9x350mmAsientoRaleigh Montaña de una silla, de 140 mm de ancho

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Esta en un precio de 7000 y me maneja buena promoción para comprarla 

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Pues para estar en 7000 esta a buen precio, yo anduve viendo bicis en esos precios porque no tiene mucho que me compre la mía, y una orbea de esas características ha de estar como en 9 varos, y pa empezar esta bien y la marca no es mala, o al menos esa es mi opinión, no se que te dirán los demás compañeros, saludos


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Hay alguna tienda cerca de ti que venda Giant? Dale un vistazo a las Rebel y Talon si puedes.

La Raleigh no esta mal, si fuera de 9 seria mucho mejor. Pruebala, si te gusta y cumple con tus expectativas comprala.


----------



## eduardo1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Gracias por orientarme lamentablemente fue venta nocturna en liverpool y ahora ya subió a 8500 de cualquier manera encontré una tienda de Gian y esta semana voy a ir y les comento lo que vea

Enviado desde mi XT1563 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Ojo que me parece que en el liverpool te las dan desarmadas, y quien sabe que tan profesionales sean los que se dediquen a armarlas ahí, igual yo también votaría por una Giant


----------

